# Enclosure Sealing Question



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

So, is it preferable to caulk the wood first THEN paint over it with Drylock (or your choice of paint), or paint THEN caulk it all?

Thanks!


----------



## Pikey (Jul 10, 2010)

before - Drylock = no
before - paint/sealer = yes
before - stain = no (caulk after)
before - tile = yes 


thats my opinion & thats what has worked well for me


----------



## chelvis (Jul 10, 2010)

I caulked and then used drylock and it never cracked seemed find to me. I used 100$ silicon and it last for three years before i sold that cage and went to a vision cage (cage was still great but wood was heavy and i move alot right now). 

As for other stains and sealers, dont know on those.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for the imput!


----------



## SjRrMc (Jul 11, 2010)

you can do either i am a painter by trade and if you seal first then caulked it would be fine if you caulk then seal it would be fine its up to you either way it works fine


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

I think I'm going to seal it with the Drylock, caulk the seams, then paint over everything with an exterior paint in my colors of choice.


----------



## Pikey (Jul 11, 2010)

if you buy the drylock from Lowes, HEP, or home depo they now have a drylock tint to color it for you


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

I'll actually be going to Home Depot later today; that'll be something to look at.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

I used a product called POLYGEM Sealer. It's a two part epoxy that is 100% reptile safe and 100% waterproof. In my ppinion there is no better coating for looks and for durability than this product. It's what the zooz use. 


Product Description Color Mixing Ratio Packaging 
#1319 Clear Epoxy #1319 Clear Epoxy Coating provides a high-gloss and very durable finish that is UV stable and chemical resistant. #1319 is ideal for coating animal enclosures or for use underwater in marine environments. #1319 can be pigmented and is suitable for use as a clear casting resin. Clear 1:1 

If you have any questions send me a message


----------



## eddyjack (Sep 2, 2010)

Just don't use a silicone based caulk before paint as paint will not stick to it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

Hahaha!! Yeah, that's what I found out the hard way... :/


----------

